# post banding : when they fall off



## dkizerian (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, 
we banded our three Nigerians about a month ago. All three have had their sacks shrivel up to nothing, and seem to be doing very well. How long till the sacks fall off? 

We have one that has torn a little bit between the band and the belly. We noticed it last night, as he was in a little pain (still eating and jumping around through). Is this how they fall off? Should I just blu-kote it and wait? 

want to make sure we're not missing something. 

Thanks


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

If it's just a little place with not a lot of blood I'd Blue Kote it and keep an eye on it.

If it's a big tear you may need to take him to the vet if it's bleeding a lot.

He may need an antibiotic shot too.

Don't need an infection in the testes, that's for sure.

By the way, when it does fall off, if you find it keep it for good luck,.much better than a rabbit's foot.

DonnaBelle


----------



## dkizerian (Mar 11, 2013)

it was between a 1/4 and 1/2 inch around the base of the -former- sack. there was some redness, and a pin-drop worth of blood, but not gushing or anything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He'll lose it completly in a fews. You can spray iodine on it if you wish.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> By the way, when it does fall off, if you find it keep it for good luck,.much better than a rabbit's foot.
> 
> DonnaBelle


I don't know DonnaBelle, they weren't very lucky for the goat!


----------



## dkizerian (Mar 11, 2013)

just an update: It took a few days, but as of sometime yesterday they fell off with little to no bleeding! 

2 more goats to go.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> If it's just a little place with not a lot of blood I'd Blue Kote it and keep an eye on it.
> 
> If it's a big tear you may need to take him to the vet if it's bleeding a lot.
> 
> ...


toooooooooooo funny...!!! rabbit foot


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> toooooooooooo funny...!!! rabbit foot


I know!! I've never heard of that either!! LOL!:ROFL:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You haven't heard of a rabbit foot being lucky??? :gasp: Whenever I got rabbits by surprise, my friend who already thought we were insane with the conglomeration of animals we have found out by me telling her, "Okay, their feet are considered lucky, they are cute, and they are about the size of a loaf of bread".


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> You haven't heard of a rabbit foot being lucky??? :gasp: Whenever I got rabbits by surprise, my friend who already thought we were insane with the conglomeration of animals we have found out by me telling her, "Okay, their feet are considered lucky, they are cute, and they are about the size of a loaf of bread".


Oh I've heard of the lucky rabbits foot but not the lucky testicle sack LOL!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

When you find them you can sew a zipper on them and have a change purse.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> When you find them you can sew a zipper on them and have a change purse.


Well.... ok...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> When you find them you can sew a zipper on them and have a change purse.


So I'm guessing you have quite the collection then!! Lol!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

ROTFLMBO.!!!
How about Lucky Waddles!???
When I cut the waddles off of my babies, I saved them.
Made myself an adorable little key-chain out of them! LoL (seriously!)


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Abra said:


> ROTFLMBO.!!!
> How about Lucky Waddles!???
> When I cut the waddles off of my babies, I saved them.
> Made myself an adorable little key-chain out of them! LoL (seriously!)


You may just have to post a photo of that! Lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

As you wish.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Abra said:


> As you wish.


OMGeeeeeeee!!! Lol!!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I couldn't carry my wethers' boy bits around ... it would feel like betrayal. If they can't wear them, neither shall I.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Danielle! :ROFL:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I couldn't carry my wethers' boy bits around ... it would feel like betrayal. If they can't wear them, neither shall I.


Lol!!! That's funny!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats flipping histerical! LoL 
My clever little 6 year old daughter just made a joke about how adorable the waddles would be as earrings! LoL
Made me think...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, waddle earrings? Good thing I don't have my ears pierced!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL! my boy's waddles are too cute on them to wear as earrings myself


----------

